# Hildegard Krekel mit 60 an Krebs verstorben



## CelebMale (27 Mai 2013)

Köln – 
Trauer um Hildegard Krekel. Die Kölner Schauspiellegende erlag am Sonntag einem Krebsleiden, bestätigte der WDR am Montagmorgen.

Hildegard Krekel wurde nur 60 Jahre alt.

Die gebürtige Kölnerin wurde vor allem durch ihre Rolle als Rita Graf in Wolfgang Menges Fernsehserie "Ein Herz und eine Seele" bekannt. 

Als Synchronsprecherin lieh sie Hollywood-Legenden wie Bette Davis und Helen Mirren ihre Stimme.

Schon als Sechsjährige sprach Hildegard Krekel in Kinderserien des WDR-Hörfunks. 

Mit 15 Jahren feierte sie ihren ersten großen Erfolg in der Gerhart-Hauptmann-Verfilmung "Die Ratten". 

Seit 1998 spielte Hildegard Krekel die Rolle der Kneipenwirtin "Uschi Schmitz" in der WDR-Serie "Die Anrheiner" und seit 2011 in der Nachfolgeserie "Ein Fall für die Anrheiner".

Sie hinterlässt zwei Töchter und war mit dem Ex-Fußballnationalspieler Max Lorenz verheiratet.


----------



## tom009 (27 Mai 2013)

ups

wusste garnicht das sie so krank war

traurig traurig


----------



## CelebMale (27 Mai 2013)

tom009 schrieb:


> ups
> 
> wusste garnicht das sie so krank war
> 
> traurig traurig



Ich auch nicht, gestern erst noch Ein Herz und eine Seele geschaut.


----------



## sig-p (27 Mai 2013)

CelebMale schrieb:


> Köln –
> Trauer um Hildegard Krekel. Die Kölner Schauspiellegende erlag am Sonntag einem Krebsleiden, bestätigte der WDR am Montagmorgen.
> 
> Hildegard Krekel wurde nur 60 Jahre alt.
> ...



Sehr traurig,war eine hervorragende Schauspielerin.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (27 Mai 2013)

Das macht mich traurig ich mochte sie sehr als Rita ​


----------



## vivodus (27 Mai 2013)

Traurig... Es ist betrüblich. Gute Erinnerungen bleiben.


----------



## Chamser81 (27 Mai 2013)

Sie war ein Teil einer der besten Fernsehserien in der deutschen TV-Geschichte!

R.I.P


----------



## dörty (27 Mai 2013)

Das tut mir leid. Viel zu jung.

Ruhe in Frieden Hilde.


----------



## frank63 (29 Mai 2013)

Ihr Tod macht mich traurig. Unvergessen ihre Rolle in "Ein Herz und eine Seele".

Ruhe in Frieden.


----------



## Weltenbummler (29 Mai 2013)

Hildegard war eine wunderschöne sexy Frau. Schade, dass solche Menschen schon früh gehen müssen.


----------



## Yakumo35 (29 Mai 2013)

Das war eine Schauspielerin mit Herz und Leidenschaft, die die Fernsehlandschaft mit geprägt hat. Viel zu früh gegangen! R.I.P.


----------

